# Who needs a skidloader??



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I had to move one of my snowpiles today. So I dont have a skid loader, so I had to do it the manual way. Chopped into it with a pick/ice scraper thing, to knock the chunks down. Then I stacked it with the truck. It was a good workout, lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

*Here are a few more*

............................


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Bet your glad you didnt sell your plow, then you'd really be doing it the old fashion way!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, lol. It is still going bye bye this spring. A nice Boss plow is going on the front instead


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats all the snow u got?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL great work how long did that take ya ?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

He was only there for 2 days


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My back hurts looking at that. What would a man charge for a pick and a truck these days. LOL At least you won't need to go to the gym tonight!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good! How are your wings holding up on your poly blade?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

haha tom i love that eastlake meyer plow u wrote it on the front only in ohio. and i did it last year at home had a pile 6ft high 30ft long about 14 wide and we had no room in the driveway so i go out the B coal scoop and a t shirt and was out there sweating my ass off moved it in about 2 hrs. o ya i was slammin bottles of green tea while doing this. always gotta have the fluids ya know safety first


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*next Time Borrow One Of Clappers Trucks And Just Crush The Pile To Pieces*


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

nickplowing1972;519308 said:


> *next Time Borrow One Of Clappers Trucks And Just Crush The Pile To Pieces*


u dont crush things with clapper trucks stuff runs away from clap they dont wanna catch it that stuff is hard to get rid up.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

one easy way to bust up frozen piles is to just throw a couple bags of ice melt on top of the frozen pile and a couple hours later you would be able to move it with your truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Nick said u couls use his trucks


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

i woulda charged out the wazzu to do that work...but then i might as well of rented a skiddy....thats how we do it here...bet that was a great work out though


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;519254 said:


> Yeah, lol. It is still going bye bye this spring. A nice Boss plow is going on the front instead


That is a good choice, I am very happy with my Boss. Nice pictures by the way keep them coming.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It only took me an hour and a little but to do it. It was almost 50 degrees here, so a perfect time to do it. I didnt want to bust it loose with the truck, the top 2 feet were nothing but ice chunks. It was a good work out for me. I need to do something to stay in shape over the winter months, lol. I have thought about even shoveling a few of my drives I do. But then again I am all crazy like that. I wasnt going to rent a skid for this one little pile. If I had a bunch of places to do like that, I would have rented a skid. Probably would have only taken me ten mintutes, lol. 

The wings are holding up real nice on the plow. Sure cuts back on my time that I am at places. And I push straight alot more than I used to. I will definetly always have wings on my plows from now on. 

I think Clap's truck would have fallen apart trying to do that, LOL J/K with ya Ron

Kevin you like that hillbilly Meyer thing I put on there?? Yep only us ******** in lake county do that,lol. One of my other friends did the same exact thing to his, lol. Hasnt worn off yet, which is amazing. 

I have been torn between the Boss and the Snowdogg, but I am going with the Boss. There is much more dealer support and a history following the Boss versus a year or two with the Snowdogg. I have never heard anyone say they hate their Boss plows either, lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol I like how you wrote meyer! Nothing wrong with getting a little exercise. wesport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey you gotta keep in shape someway in the winter, right?? LOLwesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Could of picked up a few for the day.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I wouldn't of picked it, just keep slicing 4'' off one side with the plow - 4lo and go!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Dude your crazy!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Grandview, that is a funny picture, LOL

Idealtim, I did that a few times, but a good portion of that pile was frozen solid. I did not want to damage my plow or the truck. 

Millsaps118, no ever accused me of being normal, lol


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Wow, my piles in Maccidonia melted away with the rain... your crazy lol Hows this winter going for ya besides barely any snow?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i bet that was fun.......


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

willofalltrades;520105 said:


> Wow, my piles in Maccidonia melted away with the rain... your crazy lol Hows this winter going for ya besides barely any snow?


Most of mine from the drives all melted away with the rain. This one shrunk a little bit today, and that was the extent of it. This winter has had its ups and downs, lol. But it has been decent as far as lake effect goes. Gotten a few nice storms under my belt. You get much lake effect down your way?



DBL;520246 said:


> i bet that was fun.......


It was very fun. And I think I would do it again too, lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like a pita job but a good workout. Gotta keep in shape since were not running mowers and moving mulch and all that good stuff this time of year!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It wasnt too bad really. Once I got thru the frozen top 2 feet, the rest was just snow and I was able to break it loose with the truck and stack it. I hate not being on my mowers and moving dirt and mulch around. I feel so much better that time of the year


----------

